# Auto-Repeat Key Software



## Filip

Ok, basicly what I need is a software that allows you to set a key, that if you press it, it repeats itself at a disired rate, to set how much delay there is between the keystrokes of a key that you want to repeat  

Something like the turbo button on joypads/joysticks.

You know what I mean, right?

Thanks

-Filip


----------



## OvenMaster

Control Panel -> Keyboard -> Speed tab has this setting. Also check your BIOS for settings. This works for ALL your keys, though, not just one.
Tom


----------



## Filip

I forgot to mention this, it needs to repeat the key in the game, so when I press and hold jump (CTRL) for instance, it has to repeat the key every milisecond or so, but it has to be fairly fast.


----------



## OvenMaster

You trying to shoot a gun or something at a really fast rate, or contstantly? I've played a few games where if you even try to shoot really fast by hand, an error message will pop up saying to turn off your "continuous shooting" button or switch. What you're asking for may be out there, but I myself have never seen an example.
Tom


----------



## Archangel

set the 'fire gun' option to your scroll wheel..


----------



## apj101

write one your self in vb (or even excel vb if you like)
using the sendkeys function


----------



## Filip

damn apj101, I would if I knew how to 

It's not for shooting, it's for the thing I mentioned in the example, for jumping, or should I say bunny hopping, I've been bunny hopping for a while and I know how to, but sometimes I don't get the right timing so my hop doesn't work out, and it's a bit annoying, if you don't know what I'm talking about, google it


----------



## Archangel

when i played JK2:JO on the internet,. i was soo terribly annoyed with people using something like that,..  since pressing jump twice fast was a kick in that game,..   and with such a 'script' people could kick other people out of the air, while people who played without it couldnt.


----------



## Filip

Nah, it's nothing like that,

Well, if you want, watch *this*, you'll get the picture, I can do that too, but like from the 10th try or so, and it annoys me when it doesn't work out always


----------



## Filip

BUMP

Can someone help maybe?

I searched for coding it in VB but it's too damn complicated, maybe someone who has skills can make me that? I would really appreciate it.

Any more suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

and just what does this do for u in the game

how does bunny hopping help


----------



## Filip

> Bunnyhopping in Quake engine games
> 
> Quakeworld and older versions of Half-Life, Counter-Strike, and Team Fortress Classic utilise the same engine, so the techniques used to perform bunnyhopping in these games are nearly identical, Quakeworld has pogo stick jumping, while in the other games you have to jump right as you hit the ground. An acceleration is experienced in-air while uniformly turning in the same direction as the player is strafing. The act of timing your jumps to the exact moment when you hit the ground prevents the player from decelerating to normal walking speed. The strafing should also be timed in a particular way to the jumping for greatest effect. Using this technique unbroken, allows a player to gradually accelerate to speeds many times the typical running speed.
> 
> The speed at which one can bunnyhop is effectively limited by the turning radius, if too sharp a turn is made at high speed, speed is lost. In the old versions of Counter-Strike, the degree to which a player can make sharp turns while bunnyhopping without losing speed is regulated by the sv_airaccelerate server value. This value could be set to 0 to disable bunnyhopping, and had a maximum effective value of 20.
> 
> Because of the incredible speed bonuses achieved by a competent bunnyhopper in Counter-Strike, many players considered the technique, although merely a clever exploit of the game's physics, to be a cheat. In its day many Counter-Strike demos were recorded to demonstrate its incredible effectiveness in the form of trick jumps. Huge jumps could be performed, such as from building to building on cs_assault (sometimes sv_airaccelerate would have to be modified to perform such jumps, to allow higher speeds to be attained with smaller turning radii).
> 
> Bunnyhopping/strafejumping in Quake III Arena (and Jedi Knight 2 - which uses the Q3A engine), is considerably less effective than in Quakeworld and is a much easier skill to master.
> 
> Bunny hopping is still possible in Counter-Strike 1.6, and Source engine based games such as Half Life 2, Counter-Strike: Source and SiN Episodes: Emergence.



I mean, I've been practicing it a long time, and I know how to do it, but I'm far away from mastering it, and I don't want to master it either.

And please, don't come with questions that aren't going to help at all, why this, why that.

If you are able to help me please do so, or if you can link me to a step-by-step guide to make a SendKeys application through VB or something else (the thing that apj101 mentioned), please do that too.

Thanks


----------

